# health clearances



## Bridget01 (Jun 27, 2016)

How often are the health clearances (such as the hip check) done on parent dogs? Every litter, once in the lifetime of the dog, etc.?


----------



## kimbale (Mar 7, 2017)

They usually get certified once. For OFA, you can do prelims at 1 year and certification at 2 years. For the SV, you can get them certified at around a year. Most people won't scan again unless there is an injury.


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

Hip ratings occur usually once, max twice if OFA preliminaries. Either at age one for A stamp (which gets sent to SV in Germany) or age 2 for OFA. Some do a preliminary at age 1 for OFA, but actual OFA rating is age 2. Once a dog has their official rating they usually are done with it unless a problem is detected. Others like DM is a one time deal, usually an Embark test either done at home or the vet. Other tests I have seen lately are for spondyo (back issue) But yes, one time testing for these things is typical unless something pops up health wise.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Eyes must be checked yearly, though not everyone checks eyes.


----------



## Hellish (Jul 29, 2017)

What about dog STD testing before each breeding? Brucellosis


----------

